# Does anybody not do the topknots?



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Okay, we've tried the topknots and I'm coming to face that I hate doing it and Abbey hates wearing them (at least every day!)







Does anyone have pictures of their maltese in a hairstyle without topknots? All I seem to find is puppy pictures. Is it possibly to get a haircut that will leave enough for occassional topknot (fountain) and down the rest of the time? I really want Abbey to have a rounded even face - Does that make sense? Someone suggested teddybear face to me but I'm not sure how I'll explain that to the groomer. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated by me and Abbey (who would love to see topknots outlawed!!).


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I don't do topknots with Lexi. Right now her hair is probably long enough to do one if I want. I can try it tonight and take some pictures.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Don't give up! She'll get used to it.

What are you using to keep her topknot up? Just a little elastic is so light she shouldn't even be aware of it. I'd stick with that before adding a bow. (Barrettes are heavier so I'd stick with bows on elastic).

I'm afraid if you cut her hair short enough to keep it out of her face, there won't be enough to put it up at all.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

We are not doing the topknots right now because I cut Miko's (well a groomer did) hair short before the surgery b/c I didn't think he would want me to mess with his hair after the surgery. However, Miko really doesn't mind the ponytails with just a little rubberband (not the bow types - too much time and effort for me). I think in the pictures I posted under "Happy Birthday Miko" on May 1st you could see his hair without a bow. Now that his hair is growing out we may start doing a ponytail again but then again, I am starting school soon, so I may not have the time







.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

look at pics of sprite and ellie (in the gallery or on dogster)....they have enough hair for topknots...but i dont like doing it to them either.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Peanut doesn't wear topknots. He's in a really short cut though. I think K/C's mom's sig has a pic of Catcher with longer hair combed down.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Brink doesn't wear top knots either. Here is a recent (today) picture of his face.







Probably not a great example, I trim him myself...


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

.







..theres that cute Brinkley again!!


----------



## Harleysmom (Jan 26, 2005)

Harley doesn't wear topknots-only when the groomer does it.He doesn't sit still long enough for me to do it. Most the time his hair is in his eyes like a sheep dog


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Tuffy doesn't do top knots.. I have enough people mistaking him for a girl as it is. :lol: And the one time he had one, he hated it so much. I'm trying top knots on my girl but she isn't super fond of them either, especially ones with rubber bands. She doesn't mind clips in her hair, I use teeny tiny ones so they don't weigh her down. But I think dogs look just as cute without them as they do with them.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

They all look so cute! Now I know she can still have the longer ears and have the top of her head shorter, which is probably what I will do. I have been using the little elastic bands that my girls use, they're very tiny but I still have to wrap them around like 4xs to get it to stay in Abbey's hair (which is very hard to do while she's wiggling)









Mystify79- What kind of little clips are they? I have tried the squeeze clips but Abbey just scratches them right out. 

Thanks for all your pictures! I'm glad I found this site - You are all very helpful!


----------



## ourprettytessa (Apr 9, 2005)

hi abbey's mom. 

tessa hates her topknots too! i rarely put them in just because its so hard to get her to stay still and her hair still manages to slip through so its not all that helpful for keeping her hair out of her face just yet. i continue to try it once a week just so she gets used to it. 

if you are having problems with the elastic band staying in you are probably not using the best kind. i bought a 75 pack of the scunci no damage poly bands. they won't pull or damage hair. they are clear and fit around your pinky. since they are stretchy, i tie 3 times around usually. 

i think the teddy bear cut is a good idea!


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

I saw a maltese once that was almost in full coat with no topnot. The hair was just parted straight down the middle and it layed flat. I tried doing that with Sunny's hair for when I didnt feel like putting in a top knot (well when it was long, which one day it will be again lol) but I could never get his hair to lay that flat maybe i will be able to now becuase he dosnt have his puppy coat but proubly not that dgs hair was so straight I wouldnt have been suprised if the owners have ironed it. But yeah if Abbey has really straight hair you couldnt try just doing that it would be super easy.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilly521_@May 16 2005, 09:18 PM
> *that dgs hair was so straight I wouldnt have been suprised if the owners have ironed it.  <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=62771*


[/QUOTE]









Maybe I am imagining it...but it seems like I read somewhere that sometimes they do straight iron the coat for shows?! Did I dream that?


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+May 16 2005, 09:23 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Maybe I am imagining it...but it seems like I read somewhere that sometimes they do straight iron the coat for shows?! Did I dream that?








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=62773
[/B][/QUOTE]

They might I have no idea, this dog I saw when on a plane ride I took a while back not in a show. I didnt ask if it was show dog those the owners were not friendly, I know my Sunny dosnt meet standard but they didnt have to be so mean about it.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

they MUST use some straightener in their hair or something. i mean...i've tried taking my time and doing the gilrs hair (when it was long)....but i could NEVER get it straight and shiny like that expensive groomer did ($60/dog). they must use VO5 or something.







because i just cant do it. lol


----------



## Menachem (Apr 1, 2005)

No top knot for my little boy but he will always keep the "puppy cut" even when he's not so little.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Ok, I tried a topknot on Lexi last night. It only lasted 30 minutes or so before she got it out. But I was able to take some pictures: Lexi's Topknot


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Bella doesn't wear a topknot, but my camera is broken so I cant post a picture







Bella wore her hair up at first, but one day she she just refused, and well she is the boss, Im only her driver and cook


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

Too cute! 


I have never seen a dog w/ such a patronizing expression on their face. You can just see her thinking "the things I have to do to make them happy". She truelly has a expressive face. I love it.

I was refering to Lexi's pic. I forgot to add that part. She is adorable


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

I keep Chloe in a non-traditional style







since I like her to have bangs. So I keep her in a puppy-cut and use the plastic barrettes meant for little girls. I used to use the groomer's bands but those were a hassle so I decided to try the barrettes on a whim and they are easy and work beautifully.

Here's a photo


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Abbey_@May 16 2005, 08:25 PM
> *They all look so cute!  Now I know she can still have the longer ears and have the Mystify79- What kind of little clips are they?  I have tried the squeeze clips but Abbey just scratches them right out.  <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=62764*


[/QUOTE]
The ones that work the best on Pixie are the Sam Goody brand mini clips for "thick" hair. They really grip.. my trick is to get the hair into a little bunch and then I twirl it around and make sure the clip grips part of the little hair bunch instead of just encircling the hair, that makes it stay in better. But I still have to take it out whenever Pixie is by herself because she will eventually be able to get it out and then she destroys the clips to make sure I know what she thinks about me putting clips in her hair.


----------



## MyBushi (Nov 24, 2004)

I like Bushi's hair Long and If i dont put a Top Knot Bushi can't see. I'm a pro at it now and it last until im ready to do his hair again.... Bushi Dont MinD!







Now doing the double top knot is the one that dont last, I would have to do the double knot every other day...............


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

This is Bella with her hair down









and this is Bella with her ponytail... my groomer is great and cuts her hair so she can wear it both ways...










These pictures were taken a week from each other.


----------



## CookieCat (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@May 17 2005, 09:18 AM
> *Ok, I tried a topknot on Lexi last night.  It  only lasted 30 minutes or so before she got it out.  But I was able to take some pictures: Lexi's Topknot
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=62844*


[/QUOTE]

I think that Lexi is one of the prettiest Maltese. (though I am still partial to Lamby. Heeheee) Her eyes are soooo white. What is your secret??? 

Anyway - My havanese Chewy doesn't wear top knots. I divide the hair down the middle and braid the sections. Havanese have long silky hair and I can get several days out of the braids. Plus he doesn't have all that weight. Now my little Winnie Josefina wears nothing but topknots and girly bows. Heeeeeeheeeee! Chewy wears the topknots if I want him too, but he plays HARD outside and they tend not to last. FOr x-mas though they will ALL have matching bows.







Can't wait for that christmas card! MMMMMMMMMMuuuuhahahahhaa! 

Robyn


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Thank you all so much!! I feel better now. I like the topknots and would like to do them sometimes - just not everyday. Now I know Abbey and I can have the best of both worlds!







And I have some great pictures to take to the groomer next time. As soon as I find a New groomer - but that's another dilemna!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CookieCat+May 17 2005, 07:46 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that Lexi is one of the prettiest Maltese. (though I am still partial to Lamby. Heeheee) Her eyes are soooo white. What is your secret??? 
Robyn
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=63014
[/B][/QUOTE]







Thanks!









Honestly I don't do anything. The water in my town sucks so I buy bottled water for Lexi and me. Lexi gets bottled water that is meant for babies. She has a plastic water bottle in her pen and a big ceramic bowl of water in the kitchen. I feed her Innova dog food and she gets some turkey or lamb jerky (from a pet food store) for treats. I try to comb out any goobers when I notice them. Every so often I will cut the hair along her nose so that it doesn't poke her in the eyes. Beyond that I don't really do anything.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

No top knots on my mucho boy!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+May 18 2005, 10:07 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]







Thanks!









Honestly I don't do anything. The water in my town sucks so I buy bottled water for Lexi and me. Lexi gets bottled water that is meant for babies. She has a plastic water bottle in her pen and a big ceramic bowl of water in the kitchen. I feed her Innova dog food and she gets some turkey or lamb jerky (from a pet food store) for treats. I try to comb out any goobers when I notice them. Every so often I will cut the hair along her nose so that it doesn't poke her in the eyes. Beyond that I don't really do anything.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=63157
[/B][/QUOTE]
Awww!!! Lexi is tooo freaking cute!!!!! I love pic #5, she has this aww shucks kinda grin on her face


----------



## g1enda1e (Apr 22, 2005)

<span style="font-family:Times">I just use those little snap on hair clips made for little girls on Peaches's bangs. They are not long enough yet to do a top knot, but they do cover her eyes making her look like a miniature old english sheep dog...







</span>


----------



## bellamika (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Abbey_@May 16 2005, 03:25 PM
> *Okay, we've tried the topknots and I'm coming to face that I hate doing it and Abbey hates wearing them (at least every day!)
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Bella doesn't like me putting in the top knots at all! She pulls away and makes it difficult to position the top knot appropriately. She is only 13 weeks old and her hair is on the shorter side. Maybe when it grows longer and she becomes more accustomed to me fixing her hair it will be easier-I hope so because all of you with the top knots on your babies make them lookk too cute!


----------

